
The Largest Discovered Structure in the Universe Contradicts Big-Bang Theory - mcgwiz
http://www.dailygalaxy.com/my_weblog/2013/11/the-largest-discovered-structure-in-the-universe-contradicts-big-bang-theory-cosmology-weekend-featu.html
======
eip
Common sense contradicts big bang theory.

